# PPI Texts



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Has anyone had any luck with these by getting money back I keep getting texts saying I am due £2500. I can not remember the last time I took loan out 15+ years how far can they claim or is this a generic :spam: text to get you hooked.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Spam texts.

If you genuinly think you have been missold PPI then look up the reclaiming guide on money saving expert. No need to pay anyone to do it for you, when you just need to write a couple of letters.


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

Do NOT use an agency to process any claims you feel you may have. As natalie says have a look on the money saving expert website and print off the claim form found there.
Any monies you may be entitled to will be yours with usually a small bit of interest added as a goodwill gesture.
These agencies will take back as much as 35% of any claim for themselves. Easy money for them.
Take an hour out to fill in the forms and sit back and wait. It will take anything up to 20 weeks for a result but if you are successful it will be worth waiting for.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Spam texts... I was told to ignore them as texting back STOP or F**K OFF just let's them know the phone is used and you'll get even more....



I get so many of them, I'm starting to believe I did have a loan, and I was in an accident....  :wall:

:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> Spam texts... I was told to ignore them as texting back STOP or F**K OFF just let's them know the phone is used and you'll get even more....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get the ones about a huge accident all the time.

I had to tell my mum to stop sending them.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

If people received txt's saying they have a massive pot of gold due to them, they would still believe it.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Spam, I get phone calls too after registering on TPS. I let my 2 year old speak to them now lol


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Yep, Spam. I get loads as well and phone calls. It does my head in.
I recently applied for PPI on a previous loan that I had but my claim was unsuccessful. 
And if you do claim, do it through the finance company directly that you took the product out with and not through an agency. Even if you are successful, an agency will typically take around 25% off you whereas doing it directly it won't cost you anything.


----------



## stevey_cam (Mar 8, 2011)

You can forward these text messages onto 7726 and they'll get investigated.

Or if you're on 3 you can forward them to 37726 then you get an automated reply asking you to also send them the number it came from and they'll try and get it blocked.

I've done this with a couple messages over the last few weeks and haven't had any since :thumb:

Pretty sure most networks will have a specific number similar to 3 as well.


----------

